# Rig Report Friday Night 12/19/08



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Loaded Hammertime and headed to the rigs about 5:30 p.m. Friday night. Four man crew with myself, Sam, Chris, and Chris.Little bumpy headed out the pass with some rollers from the south and a light wind blownchop, just enough to make things uncomfortable since running in darknessand no moon to help out with a little light. Called Evelyn Gale (Reel Crazy)after we cleared the pass and they were a couple of miles behind us, headed to the rigs, comfort in numbers! Got to Petronius around 10:00 p.m, made lap aroundwith bottom machine marking some fish but nothing to promising. Started jigging and immediately start putting blackfins in the boat. Saved some for bait, lost a few jigs to toothy crittersand headed to Marlin. Arrived at Marlin with Evelyn Gale already there and same results as Petronius, blackfin, blackfin, blackfin, could have sunk the boat with them! Put a couple blackfin in box for Clay Doh---he'll eat anything!! oke Headed to Horn Mountain. Worked hard rest of night chunking, jigging, top water, everything and anything we could put in the water to entice a bite from a yellowfin with no success, except for of course...blackfin. Morning comes and finally we see some promise with a few yellowfin showing themselves in perfect aerobatic style!! Set up chunk line and Chris hooks nice fish...finally. Fought fish for 50 minutes and took two gaffs to get her in the boat.Hit deck and high fives all around, looked like a 100 pound class fish. Evelyn Gale was there too, getting steady action. We chunked for a couple more hoursbut nomore bites for us.We hung in there till 9:00 a.m. and headed north. Met with HEAVY fog a few miles south of pass, but that cleared once we got inside. Back at dock 1:00 p.m Saturday. Fun trip with good crew and story to remember with Chris making his first trip to the rigs and catching his first yellowfin!!! Photos below. 

WayneO


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One is better than none! I haven't been out there in a few months. What was the water temp at the Horn?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE FISH! Congrats on your first YFT! We gotta get back out there.

Thanks for the report


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking tuna!! good job hanging in there for the bite!


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

temp was approx. 73.5 degrees wed night/thurs morning and pretty clean. back in around beer can temp dropped to 69


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Andy, it won't be long until the lump heats up with water temp dropping so fast in our area. Was there much bait out there? A friend went a couple weeks back and said there was a major lack of forage around the rigs.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Didn't see much bait, other than small blackfin. No hardtails, no flying fish. Did get report from Evelyn Gale, that they saw a school of flying fish get hammered by some yellowfin. My t'ducrs shoot through the hull, I don't have water temp sensor in water, so can't give update on that.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report &greatlooking Tuna. Looks like the persistence paid off.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

wed/thurs we did not see many flyers, period. small schools of skippies at ram and horn. very small glass minnow like baits at ram wed. night, but horn was like a desert. didnt even have any baits up in the swordfish light.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish Wayne... thought you guys were gonna fight it forever...

rich


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish Wayne,thought yall where headed to Cuba for lunch since it dragged ya so far away from the rig. Thanks for the heads up on the water spout,man they were poppin up all over the place. Gotta love rig trips in December!


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Great catch! Congratulations.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish fellas!! We were in the blue 31' Cape Horn out there. We watched you fight that fish through the binocs as we founght a 60lb'er. The 2nd fish we hooked we drifted 8 miles fighting it. The only thing we found in their bellies was the chunks from all of us. Not much to eat out there apparently!! Water was beautiful!

Bob


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish Wayne, good way to finish up the trip although yall should have stayed a little longer the bite really picked up about the time you hooked that one up.


----------

